# GPU Temp Sensor



## LightningJR (Jul 29, 2015)

I am on an A8-4500M with Windows 10 RTM and GPUZ is showing ~93C on the GPU and HWmonitor is showing ~47C. This is idle temps.


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well windows 10 has just been released.I'm sure W1zzard will fix it for you in a bit.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 29, 2015)

I've noticed some problems with temperature monitoring on AMD processors, neither of those temperatures seems correct for idle.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 29, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Well windows 10 has just been released.I'm sure W1zzard will fix it for you in a bit.



It don't bother me in any way really, I just noticed it and reported it.



W1zzard said:


> I've noticed some problems with temperature monitoring on AMD processors, neither of those temperatures seems correct for idle.



46C don't sound correct? I thought it would be close since the GPU and CPU are on the same silicon and the fan is barely spinning. But idk, maybe both are wrong.

Edit: Also running High Performance for my power profile so the CPU isn't lowering to save power.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 29, 2015)

I just downloaded and run GPU-z on my E-350 APU, just to confirm readouts from HWMonitor on my laptop.
The temps and clocks are identical on both, perhaps the error applies to current models only.
BTW, the server for Germany showed 97% load, not sure if it has an error.


----------



## Naki (Jul 29, 2015)

Server load for Germany is 74% now, so I do not think the 97% load was in error. 
Wonder if they use Microsoft, Unix or Linux?


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 29, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I just downloaded and run GPU-z on my E-350 APU, just to confirm readouts from HWMonitor on my laptop.
> The temps and clocks are identical on both, perhaps the error applies to current models only.
> BTW, the server for Germany showed 97% load, not sure if it has an error.



Interesting, mine is a Piledriver core, yours is a Bobcat core I guess AMD changed the way they incorporate their sensors. I wouldn't call my APU "current", it's 3 years old now, no support for DX12 or Mantle. 

@W1zzard, if you want to look in to this more and need anything from me just tell me. I use this laptop for little more than browsing, YouTube and OS experimentation so even formatting isn't an issue.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

@W1zzard GPU-Z is not exactly working well for my R7 265. That it shows my card as a HD 7850 is not the problem, since Windows is doing that too. It's reporting my card's temperature as a constant 41°C at idle when Afterburner is showing it fluctuating between 33-36°C, which is the normal temperature.

Don't sweat it though; I have a feeling that AMD's drivers / my Windows installation is not working correctly. None of Afterburner's OC settings are sticking, and the default clock seems to have lowered itself to 930MHz according to GPU-Z. Everything is wacky about it, but actual gaming is fine.


----------

